# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دامپزشکی یا علوم ازمایشگاهی

## mamas

سلام می خواستم بدونم رشته دامپزشکی بهتره یا علوم ازمایشگاهی؟

----------


## ali761

سلام.زیاد نمیدونم.فقط فک کنم تعداد دامپزشک بیکار بیشتر باشه.دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی هم در ایران خیلی خوبه.البته دقیق دقیق نمیدونم.

----------


## Doctor

در حال حاضر وضعیت شغلی رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی خیلی بهتر از دامپزشکی هست...البته بستگی به علاقه شما داره!
علوم آزمایشگاهی جای پیشرفت زیادی داره!

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

در ایران رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتره ولی در خارج از کشور دامپزشکی بهتره من یکی از دوستای داییم در آلمان هست و دامپزشکه درامدش عالیه حتی اونجا به دامپزشکا دانشمند میگن

----------

